# Parrot Cage (box) lol



## Springy (31 January 2013)

Any fellow parrot owners?

This is ours 







Would love an African Grey too


----------



## meandmrblue (31 January 2013)

5 parrots.macaws and cockatoos


----------



## Springy (31 January 2013)

I bet your house is LOUD lol


----------



## Polos Mum (31 January 2013)

We have a lovely african grey - fab pets if a little time consuming!  We're teaching my young son animal noices and Barney keeps showing off by doing them first - our house sounds like a full farm yard/ african safari park!!!


----------



## meandmrblue (31 January 2013)

Springy said:



			I bet your house is LOUD lol 

Click to expand...

Yeah they have their moments though 3 live in and 2 live outside


----------



## Carefreegirl (31 January 2013)

Not mine but a friends 







She love to drink tea out your mug and if you don't let her she pecks you. Spend hours stroking the back of her neck 

She's also got another two and the noise they make is unreal.


----------



## UnaB (1 February 2013)

Two of mine


----------



## Paint Me Proud (2 February 2013)

We have a 10 year old African Grey called Bluey who is a house pet.







And I have a small aviary with a breeding pair of Kakariki parrots in.

This is one of last years young that I brought into the house and tamed before selling as a pet bird.


----------



## Karran (2 February 2013)

I love kakarikis! 
I had three lutino's and I do miss them, they were such active funny little birds to watch.
Now I have a small aviary of 12 Cockatiels and one rescued male rosella. My first cockatiel was a lovely pearl-pied who used to have her own bowl of cereal with me ( dry rice crispies) and had to be banished into her cage at meal times after she clambered across my Dad's baked beans to steal a chip that she then left beany prints all over the sofa 






Left and right are this year's babies 

And my beautiful coloured rosella.







I'd love a "bigger" parrot to keep in the house but at the moment its just not feasible. There is an African Grey and a Cockatoo at my yard and I spend ages chatting to them and playing with them.


----------

